# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card)  شركات الاتصالات الثلاث تحت “القصف” بعد الحظر الكلي لمكالمات الإنترنيت

## mohamed73

تعيش شركات الاتصالات الثلاث، اتصالات المغرب وميديتيل واينوي،  منذ يوم أمس الجمعة، تاريخ الحظر الكلي للاتصالات عبر الإنترنيت، تحت  “قصف” متواصل من قبل رواد مواقع التواصل، الذين اختاروا الرد على قرار  الشركات على طريقتهم الخاصة. أولى أساليب “القصف” تتمثل في سحب الإعجاب من صفحات فاعلي الاتصالات الثلاث، تعبيرا عن رفض الجماهير لحظر اعتبروه غير قانوني. ومباشرة  بعد حملة سحب الإعجاب من الصفحات الرسمية لشركات الاتصالات، التي أطلقها  المهندس المغربي مروان المحرقي العلوي، تنازل عدد معجبي صفحة شركة  الاتصالات “إينوي”، بأكثر من نصف مليون معجب، وذلك في أقل من 24 ساعة فقط. الحملة  التي تم إطلاقها احتجاجا على حجب الاتصالات المجانية عبر تقنية “Voip”  بتطبيق “واتساب” و”سكايب” و”فايبر”، عرفت انخراطا واسعا جدا من قبل رواد  الموقع الأزرق “فايسبوك”، كما تم خلال نفس الفترة القصيرة إنشاء تطبيق  لاحتساب عدد “اللايكات” التي تم سحبها من صفحة اتصالات المغرب واينوي  وميديتيل.  ويوضح التطبيق “Oudyplat”، أنه يتم في كل ثانية سحب أكثر من 144 إعجاب من كل صفحة، وهو رقم مرشح للارتفاع باستمرار كل ثانية ودقيقة. وتساءل  عدد من رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي عن قيمة هذه الخطوة الاحتجاجية و ما  ستخسره الشركات إن تم سحب “لايك” من على صفحاتها الرسمية. مروان المحرزي،  المهندس المغربي، رد في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية على هذا التساؤل :”أن  الشركات تصرف الملايين شهريا في الأشهار على الانترنت، وتؤدي مقابل كل معجب  درهمين إلى ثلاثة دراهم”، مشددا أن “سحب اللايكات هو أضعف الإيمان،  للتعبير عن الاحتجاج، في انتظار التصعيد، والقيام بخطوات أخرى”.

----------

